# Check out Audiworld homepage!



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

New Q7 scope at Audiworld.com
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Check out Audiworld homepage! (DBLFRVGNGN)*

That's a nice photoshop by Matt, but it's not real. I've seen the car, we'll be doing our own writeup soon. 
The one thing I noticed that's different from the Pikes Peak (the base photo used) and the Q7 is that the headlights wrap up over the crease line, and the crease line follows strongly across the lens. It's an interesting use.
I saw the same car Jason did at the same event. It wasn't a clay model, but the interior wasn't finished like it was a the Simi Valley design studio reveal. There must be a couple of prototypes floating around.


----------

